# Invalidity Pension or Disability Benefit



## thewire2020 (26 Jan 2021)

Hello, I am currently on illness benefit which will end in 3 months or so as the 2 years will be up. Once this is up how do I know if it is invalidity pension or disability benefit I apply for,  or indeed if I am entitled to it?

Is it based on the social welfare sending me to a doctor that they refer me to? I am currently under my own GP and consultant and have updated medical certs/report.  I am currently still employed , with my employer paying me a % of my salary. 

Assume this will be taken into account along with a means test. First timer in all of this having worked for 20 plus years. Hope I am making some sense. Thank you for reading


----------



## Protocol (26 Jan 2021)

DA is mean-tested.

IP is not.


----------



## thewire2020 (26 Jan 2021)

Thank you @ Protocol. 
Would you know how it is decided which one I may receive or need to apply for please. Thanks


----------



## Thirsty (27 Jan 2021)

Do you expect to return to work? Even if in a year's time?


----------



## Protocol (27 Jan 2021)

Invalidity Pension
					

Invalidity Pension is a social insurance payment that may be paid to people who cannot work because of a long-term illness or disability.




					www.citizensinformation.ie
				




*IP*


*Medical criteria*
Invalidity Pension is a payment for insured people who are permanently incapable of work because of an illness or incapacity.

To qualify you must:


Have been incapable of work for at least 12 months and be likely to be incapable of work for at least another 12 months (you may have been getting Illness Benefit or Disability Allowance during that time)
*Or*


Be permanently incapable of work (in certain cases of very serious illness or disability, you can transfer directly from another social welfare payment or from your job to Invalidity Pension).
A Deciding Officer of the DSP will examine your claim and determine your entitlement based on the qualifying conditions outlined above.

*Invalidity Pension and work*
Since 13 February 2012, Partial Capacity Benefit has replaced the previous exemption arrangements where people on Invalidity Pension could get permission to work part-time (known as an exemption) for rehabilitative or therapeutic purposes and keep their full social welfare payment. There is no requirement that the work a person does while on Partial Capacity Benefit has to be for rehabilitative or therapeutic purposes.


----------



## Protocol (27 Jan 2021)

As you have many years of PRSI paid, it looks to me that IP follows IB.


----------



## Protocol (27 Jan 2021)

*How to apply*
To apply fill in an Invalidity Pension application form (INV1) (pdf). You can also get a form from your Intreo Centre or Social Welfare Branch Office. You may qualify for Supplementary Welfare Allowance while you are waiting for your claim to be processed.

_*If you have been getting Illness Benefit for a period of 468 days, you will be medically assessed for continued entitlement to Illness Benefit and possible entitlement to Invalidity Pension. *_If, as a result of this assessment, it is considered that you may be entitled to Invalidity Pension, an application form (INV2) will be sent to you. When they get the completed form a Deciding Officer will examine the claim and determine eligibility for Invalidity Pension.


----------



## Hooverfish (27 Jan 2021)

Do talk to your local Employability branch - they are the experts on this, particularly if you feel you may ever wish to return to work. They can go through things with you even if you are not registering with them. This website guides you to your local service: https://www.gov.ie/en/publication/28d5a6-list-of-employability-organisations/


----------



## thewire2020 (27 Jan 2021)

Thank you all for replying , yes I do plan to return to work once back to full health . I appreciate you taking the time to answer my query


----------



## thewire2020 (30 Apr 2021)

Follow Up:
I just received my SW letter this morning saying I have been refused Invalidity Pension. My illness benefit will be up mid Sept. (I thought it was sooner)
I had given form completed from my GP ( he said return to work 6/12 months), a detailed letter from myself plus the updated form they had sent to me (MR99) and also letter from my psychiatrist detailing my condition etc plus my next follow up with her in May.

I see looking online that first applications and nearly always refused . It says on my form to continue sending in certs for credits etc once IB is up. Do I apply again before September?


----------



## thewire2020 (17 Jun 2021)

Update: I completed the invalidity pension form after speaking to someone in that department at social welfare office after the refusal. I sent in the  IP form , another letter from me plus another updated report from psychiatrist. I have been approved for IP. 
I am looking to return to work once my health improves but this gives me a little breathing space.


----------

